# Klamath Falls - Shasta Cascade Trial



## bennetts (Oct 12, 2005)

Any results?


----------



## labhauler (Oct 22, 2007)

Open finished the first series.
2 scratches # 1 & 37

73 starters
60 called back to the LB
3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 11 13 14 15 16 18 19 20 21 22 23 24 25 26 27 28 29 30 31 33 35 36 38 39 40 41 42 43 44 45 46 47 48 50 51 52 53 56 57 58 59 62 63 64 65 66 68 69 72 73 74 75
LB starts in the a.m with dog #3

Qual is still running the last series will finish tonight. More information later

LB ran test tonight. All dogs will start tomorrow. No see'um blind start behind mound, run up after dog isover, dogs needs to be over very long log, 150 yds then aslot , dog can bounce left and out of the blind. The rest I forget, so more details later. Ttest dog did not do a good job with the slot so there will be many security whistles there.


----------



## Klamath Hunting Gold (Nov 12, 2005)

Qual finished just before dark. I went out in the third. I gunned for the rest of the qual and had to leave immediately due to an unknown type of sting. I am sorry that I did not stay for the results.

The derby will start no earlier than 1pm and possibly later.

Randy


----------



## labhauler (Oct 22, 2007)

I would think Derby won't start until Sunday - 60 in the Open to the LB, then a water blind and the last series - phew- to finish by today-don't think so.


----------



## Troopers Mom (Nov 19, 2005)

What were the Qual results?

Arleen


----------



## labhauler (Oct 22, 2007)

I will post as I get info from Tammy -she is running dogs and the signal is very spotty.
Open LB is done: 42 dogs back
6 7 8 9 10 13 14 18 20 22 23 28 29 30 31 33 35 39 40 41 43 45 46 47 48 50 51 52 53 56 57 58 59 62 63 64 65 66 68 73 74 75

PARTIAL Qual results. (This is ALL the info Tammy has as of now)
1st place # 10
2d #26
3rd #19
4th a dog run by Patti Kiernan

RJ #17
Jams 2, 15 & another Kiernan dog.

When I get the info from Tammy it will be posted

If anyone else has info go ahead and post it


----------



## bennetts (Oct 12, 2005)

Qual results

1st. Magic Trick's David Copperfield David Aul John Henninger 

2nd Dyna Super Glide Melisa Bell Missy Bell 

3rd Gunrunners Cheap Trick David Aul John Henninger


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2008)

12 dogs back in Open. Derby tomorrow.

That's all my txt message says!


----------



## JeffLusk (Oct 23, 2007)

Melanie Foster said:


> 12 dogs back in Open. Derby tomorrow.
> 
> That's all my txt message says!


ahh man! what kind of text is that!!!

Anyone else know the 12 dogs?


----------



## dogcommand (May 22, 2003)

Hi Randy Hope that the sting wasn't serious! Good seeing you this summer, hope that all is well in K. Falls. Janet


----------



## Klamath Hunting Gold (Nov 12, 2005)

Derby does indeed start on Sunday Morning. Be nice to me as I will be your gunner. For tips, I will shoot for flapping wings

Janet, the sting still hurts and its 26 hours later. Thank God a medic is staying at the house (he is running his first Derby tomarrow). 

Amber made it to the water blind. She is preggo and has found her hormones in the last week. I am really suprised she did as well as she did. I did my best to mitigate her hormones, but my handling still needs work (as you have witnessed). We did the last series as the test dog and she got all the chickens (with some handling). She is there, but still needs a handler! Hope all is well on your end.


----------



## labhauler (Oct 22, 2007)

Open water blind - 42 went in, 12 came out for the 4th series.
6 7 14 31 48 52 57 58 62 64 66 75

They will finish tonight.
The wb was a shoreline running mud.
No details on the 4th.

Amateur finished the LB tonight. 25 went in, 14 back to the WB
3 4 7 10 12 13 16 17 21 22 23 33 35 39


----------



## zipmarc (Jan 23, 2006)

Congrats to Chris Hatch whose Saber won Open today. This earns Saber his AFC - he still needs a few points for his FC. Saber is still 3 years old.

P.S. This also qualifies him for the 2008 National Open.


----------



## helencalif (Feb 2, 2004)

Chris Hatch just called us...! Saber is now AFC Tealcreek Patton's Saber and he has qualified to run in the National Open.

Saber is a 3 year old who qualified to run in BOTH Nationals -- National Amateur and National Open this year. He's a very talented young dog. We have watched him grow up because Chris is our training partner. 

Saber is going to be a brand new daddy by Sept 5. Ultrasound said at least 8 puppies. We are taking her in for an x-ray this coming Wed., Aug 27, to get a more accurate count. Dam is our Flyway's Ruby G. Gonia -- a Carbon daughter, 3 yrs. old, competed against Saber this past year and still got 9-1/2major pts., including an Amateur win and she also qualified to run in this year's National Amateur, too. 

Go CHRIS and SABER! With the Open win, the FC title is just a heartbeat away.

Don and Helen Graves


----------



## labhauler (Oct 22, 2007)

Open results:
#31 AFC Tealcreek Patton's Saber (qualifies him to run in the National Open)(o/h) Chris Htch
#14 AFC Fargo N. Dakota (o) Gary Zellner (h) Jerry Patopea
#75 FC/AFC Land Ahoy (o) Gary Zellner (h) Jerry Patopea
#7 FC Bee-Line Butch (o) Richard Cordell (h) Bill Sargenti

RJ #66 AFC Candlewood Justin Time Xinga

JAMS: 6 ,48 ,52,62, 64,57,58

Derby starts this a.m.


----------



## labhauler (Oct 22, 2007)

Amateur results:

1st place #17 Savvy Sailor (o/h) TJ Lindbloom

2nd #10 Baypoint Gypsy (o) Melissa Bell (h) Steve Kompf

3rd # 23 Highstar Midnoght Dream SH (o) Peggy Levikow (h) Tammy Zahornacky

4th # 7 AFC Caterpillar Kelly (o/h) Gary Zellner

RJ # 21 Little Bit Dangerous (o/h)Joe Beitler

JAMS # 4 FC/AFC Inherit the River (o) Janis Olsen (h)Rob Reuter
# 12 OTCH Laird's Everready Fast Eddie UDX2 (o/h) Rebecca Sisco
#16 Rockcliff's Shoot for the Blue (o) DR & Mrs Paul Foster (h) Sally Foster

Congrats to all who finished. 

(The 14 who made it to the WB also made it to the 4th)

Derby results not forthcoming tonight from the intrepid reporter/successful handler TZ)


----------



## Troopers Mom (Nov 19, 2005)

Congrats Tammy on your 3rd place in the AM. Way to go!

Arleen


----------



## Josh Conrad (Jul 3, 2005)

Good Job Tammy!!


----------



## labhauler (Oct 22, 2007)

Derby results

1st # 24 Valtor's Hayseed Kid (o/h) Valerie Martin 
2nd #10 Watermark's The Black Pearl (o) Howard Kuning (h) Luann Pleasant
3rd #23 TRulines Walla Walla Sweet (o) Michael Spalding (h) John Henninger
4th # 13 Aint Abit Shy (o/h) Dave Catey

RJ #3 Wood River's Duck Tucker (o) Don Remien (h) Mark Madore

Several JAMS but no numbers as yet

CONGRATS TO ALL THE PLACES and all the Greenies!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dogcommand (May 22, 2003)

Congrats Tammy!!!!


----------



## DMA (Jan 9, 2008)

Congrats Dave and all Derby finishers!


----------



## Boondux (Feb 10, 2006)

Congrats Jerry, Gary & dogs! Go Pirate!


----------



## Tammy Z (Jan 19, 2005)

Hi Everyone!!

Just getting back on the computer .... We didn't make it home until after midnight last night. The last series of the Amateur was a beautiful quad set at the Meekers Pond. We started around noon'ish and finished around 5:30.

Janet- Thanks a bunch for posting all the information. It sure is nice for everyone at home to see what's happening when they aren't there!!

Thanks to all for the congrats!!! I'm really proud of Raven!!! She's a real sweetheart! Congratulations to all the finishers. Real nice stake!

Arleen-saw your "kids" this week-end!!!

Randy- Good to see you this week-end and thanks for all your hard work. Keep us posted on those puppies!!

Josh-Hope to see you on the line soon instead of behind the trees!

Hope to see you all at the Sagehen trial on a couple of weeks. Good Luck and "Happy Training".

Tammy


----------



## Josh Conrad (Jul 3, 2005)

Tammy Z said:


> Josh-Hope to see you on the line soon instead of behind the trees!


I'm much better "in the tree's", just ask Billy. He'll hand the reins over to me eventually for that little yellow rocket. Until then, she's his. LOL

Besides, I was pimpin SJRC's trial, trailer spaces are filling up fast. BTW


----------

